# Photo's Of Tiger



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's a photo of the tiger that Mauled Roy.uke:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

All I can say is.....

uke:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Actually, I'm pretty sure that is a picture of Gandergrinder after he got into a 6 pack of Old Milwaukee.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just when you thought you have senn everything there is to see in God's green world! Beyond gross!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Tasteless, very tasteless. But another good idea for a halloween costume! uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Qwack said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure that is a picture of Gandergrinder after he got into a 6 pack of Old Milwaukee.


 :lol:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

:toofunny:

looks like a costume you would catch wako jako wearing.

Phil


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

That is for damn sure. I can just picture that idiot wearing something like that. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ah you guys, thumper the guy you love to hate, like a red headed step child. :eyeroll:


----------

